# Fuel Filter?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone know why a mower fuel filter would only fill with fuel in the corner but not fill completely up with fuel? Its one of the see through fuel filters, and I noticed it only has fuel in the bottom corner.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0035...ter+691035&dpPl=1&dpID=31kMVRVbo2L&ref=plSrch

This is the filter.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's normal. Mine have all done it. 
If it's full,all the time,it's either plugged,or backwards,or the pump is putting out too much pressure.
Under full throttle,mine may go to halfway,but that's about it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> That's normal. Mine have all done it.
> If it's full,all the time,it's either plugged,or backwards,or the pump is putting out too much pressure.
> Under full throttle,mine may go to halfway,but that's about it.



Ok. I just wanted to be sure its not having some kind of problem getting fuel to the carb.
Thankyou Mr. John


----------



## georgenwilliams (Apr 29, 2016)

Mine is also somewhat same problem.My mower fuel filter fills at the corner and also upto only half of the capacity.Otherwise it creates too much of pressure on the whole mower body. I am searching for the solution from various websites . Getting close to acquiring information.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those filters don't get full,since the element is straining the gas through it.
As I stated,earlier,if it's full,then there's a restriction,or too much pressure from the fuel pump.
If you have an engine that does not normally have a fuel pump,and you add one,it may start flooding out,due to the pump pressure keeping the float needle off its seat.
Newer types of tractors usually have fuel tanks that are under the seat,or the fuel line comes out of the top of the tank,thus requiring a fuel pump.
Most,will have the fuel tank with the fitting at the bottom,but,unless the tank is lower than the carbs,it will be gravity fed.
The exception,is the new ,higher hp engines,that need the pump to feed the proper rate of fuel flow.
Even then,as with an auto, the filter is never really "full".


----------

